# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  [Hướng dẫn] xuất file cắt bằng phần mềm SHEETCAM cho máy cắt CNC Plasma

## Trần Hạ Anh

Mong các bác góp ý kiến để em hoàn thiện hơn ạ.

----------

CKD, Phan Kiên

----------

